# Thanks Uber - Not!



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

After not going out for a couple of nights, I thought I'd give it a try. In about six hours I've had nine fares. Four of them were minimum fare rides, $5. All the rest were close to minimum except one $12.50 ride.

Uber Sucks!

Oh, I had one great couple. After the initial greetings the guy started asking me about all the horrible stories he's been seeing about Uber. We had a good talk. They tipped $5 there, and $5 back. That's all I'm saying. Any other drivers that get this great couple - you're welcome.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> After not going out for a couple of nights, I thought I'd give it a try. In about six hours I've had nine fares. Four of them were minimum fare rides, $5. All the rest were close to minimum except one $12.50 ride.
> 
> Uber Sucks!
> 
> Oh, I had one great couple. After the initial greetings the guy started asking me about all the horrible stories he's been seeing about Uber. We had a good talk. They tipped $5 there, and $5 back. That's all I'm saying. Any other drivers that get this great couple - your welcome.


Yep


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Why would you expect Rideshare to pay good money?

From what I have read Uber started everywhere as a High End service.

Black Towncars for Ballers in the US and Chauffeur cars in London and Dublin.

It only went down market in search if market share after they brought out UberX to compete with Lyft and Sidecar.

I personally have not interest in the low end pax.

But from a Co point of view they make 20% of whatever level of fare it is, X or Lux, XL or Black.

So from a business point of view it makes sense to seek as many avenues to your 20% as possible.

Just a pity so many UberX drivers, who seem to ***** the most, have little idea on how this business works.

Want more money?

Upskill and invest.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Why would you expect Rideshare to pay good money?


I don't believe anyone expects to get rich doing this. I do believe people expect, and deserve, to be compensated fairly for their hard work.

I noticed you didn't get any likes on this post. I wouldn't hold your breath for any.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The post is only a few minutes old.

But why would I care if anybody likes my comment?

You are just showing your lack of maturity with that childish post.

The day you voice opinions designed to get thanks from people you don't know is the day your opinion becomes irrelevant.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> The post is only a few minutes old.
> 
> But why would I care if anybody likes my comment?
> 
> ...


I show my lack of maturity in nearly all my posts. Not so much in that one. You're showing your lack of comprehension.

My point was, and is - I doubt anyone, other than the Uber employees on here will 'Like', or agree, if that works better for you, with your post because it makes no sense.

I have a problem with being told I'm going to make good money, but then finding out it's well under minimum wage, and continuously getting worse. Then being told - "No, it's really getting better!"

Your answer - well do something else. Uber needs to be held accountable, period.

This is normally where I would call you an idiot, but I'm trying to have two consecutive post without showing my immaturity.

You do make one good point - You want more money? Make more money!  Wish I would have thought of that.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Did somebody hear something?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> The post is only a few minutes old.
> 
> But why would I care if anybody likes my comment?
> 
> ...


And they wonder why drivers can't organize. Pfft.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I don't believe anyone expects to get rich doing this. I do believe people expect, and deserve, to be compensated fairly for their hard work.
> 
> I noticed you didn't get any likes on this post. I wouldn't hold your breath for any.


Well, I guess I am ornery. I did give him a like on that what he says is true.The uber model defines you as independent contractors; by definition you are responsible for your own homework to learn the costs and returns on investments, as well as the insurance risks. The homework was a lot more challenging in this case, because they were well funded with a brilliant campaign which misled many people in the beginning, but the truth is out there now, and anyone signing up now, and expecting anywhere near the carrot cake promised is refusing to study. (I don't know when you signed up, so I am not specifically implicating *you* in that statement!!!

I also agree with your assessment that this company sucks, we knew when we first met with them it was not going to be a good fit for our company, and The more I have observed, the more validated I feel. Their Rides of Glory blog guaranteed we would never, EVER deal with them regardless of commission, the [email protected]& way they treated drivers added one more 'ever', then their tone deaf customer service etched it in stone.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

[QUOTwhole thingyourself always.s, post: 87513, member: 2263"]Well, I guess I am ornery. I did give him a like on that what he says is true.The uber model defines you as independent contractors; by definition you are responsible for your own homework to learn the costs and returns on inthe wvestments, as well as the insurance risks. The homework was a lot more challenging in this case, because they were well funded with a brilliant campaign which misled many people in the beginning, but the truth is out there now, and anyone signing up now, and expecting anywhere near the carrot cake promised is refusing to study. (I don't know when you signed up, so I am not specifically implicating *you* in that statement!!!

I also agree with your assessment that this company sucks, we knew when we first met with them it was not going to be a good fit for our company, and The more I have observed, the more validated I feel. Their Rides of Glory blog guaranteed we would never, EVER deal with them regardless of commission, the [email protected]& way they treated drivers added one more 'ever', then their tone deaf customer service etched it in stone.[/QUOTE]

Everyone is right. We're all responsible for ourselves. By all means better youself, always. I was just expecting to do better with 'X.' Not get a huge rate cut six weeks after I signup. I would guess they're not done squeezing yet either. There's only 'X' here also, so there's no Black option. I'm just really frustrated with the whole thing. I guess it came out in the post. Sorry.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It would be nice if they would at least lower the commission back to around 10%, instead of continuously raising. In some areas it's close to 30%.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It would be nice if they would at least lower the commission back to around 10%, instead of continuously raising. In some areas it's close to 30%.


Agreed, but the long term vision for these people is only more money for Uber. Blinded by greed. They'll never know the satisfaction of creating something good FOR EVERYONE, that changed the world. I guess my beliefs don't jive with most people's though. Making less money, even for a short time, isn't most people's idea of a good business plan.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> [QUOTwhole thingyourself always.s, post: 87513, member: 2263"]Well, I guess I am ornery. I did give him a like on that what he says is true.The uber model defines you as independent contractors; by definition you are responsible for your own homework to learn the costs and returns on inthe wvestments, as well as the insurance risks. The homework was a lot more challenging in this case, because they were well funded with a brilliant campaign which misled many people in the beginning, but the truth is out there now, and anyone signing up now, and expecting anywhere near the carrot cake promised is refusing to study. (I don't know when you signed up, so I am not specifically implicating *you* in that statement!!!
> 
> I also agree with your assessment that this company sucks, we knew when we first met with them it was not going to be a good fit for our company, and The more I have observed, the more validated I feel. Their Rides of Glory blog guaranteed we would never, EVER deal with them regardless of commission, the [email protected]& way they treated drivers added one more 'ever', then their tone deaf customer service etched it in stone.


Everyone is right. We're all responsible for ourselves. By all means better youself, always. I was just expecting to do better with 'X.' Not get a huge rate cut six weeks after I signup. I would guess they're not done squeezing yet either. There's only 'X' here also, so there's no Black option. I'm just really frustrated with the whole thing. I guess it came out in the post. Sorry.[/QUOTE]
You won't do better with black than you could do on your own. Aside from their cut, they are also adding non-permitted luxury vehicles to the Black segment. This is the most incredibly arrogant, disloyal affiliate I've observed in this industry, and I've observed quite a few.

There are some, including a few in this forum, who tout this company as a premium example of the free market at work. I disagree; they entered a market which will never be "free" due to safety, liability and property rights. Their approach, IMO gives Free market capitalism a bad rap, and is precisely why the public continues to support anti-capitalism laws.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Agreed, but the long term vision for these people is only more money for Uber. Blinded by greed. They'll never know the satisfaction of creating something good FOR EVERYONE, that changed the world. I guess my beliefs don't jive with most people's though. Making less money, even for a short time, isn't most people's idea of a good business plan.


I don't think they are blinded by greed.
I think they have perfect vision 

The truth is, they are not nearly as "innovative "as they would like the public to believe. They provide a dispatch system. The "innovation" was a record level of investments which funded a campaign which misled many to believe that a smartphone would magically reduce the costs, and other challenges associated with street hails, radio dispatch, or advance reservations.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Agreed, but the long term vision for these people is only more money for Uber. Blinded by greed. They'll never know the satisfaction of creating something good FOR EVERYONE, that changed the world. I guess my beliefs don't jive with most people's though. Making less money, even for a short time, isn't most people's idea of a good business plan.


As long as one side of the service (customers) equates GOOD with CHEAPER or ridiculously convenient, someone is likely to get screwed, or at least feel screwed. Walmart is a perfect example. There is a lot of "good" provided by Walmart: Definitely the cheapest prices in town, one of the largest employers, and very convenient.
I personally know some people whose lives were improved as Walmart employees. The low prices improved my lot in life when I was a single working Mom trying to finish school.
I'm sure you are very familiar with all of the reports of the "bad" as well.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

One things I discourage is getting one of those subprime auto loans. 
Those interest rates almost make loans shark rates look respectable.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm sure most of you know that uber doesn't benefit from the loan itself. The driver most likely willhave to work 60 or more hours to make ends meet. Most will likely burn out after a few months and get a visit from the REPO Man/woman. Uber probably figures their good for 5 or 6 six months and others will take their place. Hopefully future drivers will see thru this.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I'm sure most of you know that uber doesn't benefit from the loan itself. The driver most likely willhave to work 60 or more hours to make ends meet. Most will likely burn out after a few months and get a visit from the REPO Man/woman. Uber probably figures their good for 5 or 6 six months and others will take their place. Hopefully future drivers will see thru this.


I think they get an immediate, indirect benefit. They tout programs like UberMilitary, and gain more market share with the giant support from auto makers and politicians. By the time the truth is revealed about the loans, no one will be listening. "Surge advertising"!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm glad to see Lyft is still hanging tough despite all the ABombs Ubers has dropped on them. Uber certainly isn't first company to use these sort of tactics. AOL in their heyday were no angels. It's hard to believe they'lore almost obsolete. Cablevision, Microsoft etc.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

In the US Uber almost seems like a Ponzi scheme.

The difference is Uber are not asking for money directly but instead encouraging people to borrow money to buy cars they wouldn't normally.

The kind of gullible people that don't realise their car will be worthless after a few years.

Banks get the interest

Uber gets 20% of everything.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Want more money?
> 
> Upskill and invest.


Obviously you dont know what you're talking about!!

http://pando.com/2014/09/04/uber-co...orcing-uber-black-drivers-accept-uberx-fares/

http://gothamist.com/2014/09/12/uber_drivers_fight_uberx.php

Next time be a bit mature when you post ... google it first.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol

You make all your life decisions based on what you read online.

What a child


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Lol
> 
> You make all your life decisions based on what you read online.
> 
> What a child


That is pretty condescending considering it is coming from a low cost limo driver with a conflict of interest with all uberx drivers


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol

Silly little boy

I am retired

This is just a way to top up the pension

And if people were willing to upskill and invest it would reduce their reliance on Uber

It might be a nice change driving round HNWI or working as part of a Close Protection Team.

And no X don't compete with me in any way

But X did attract increased fraud and lowlifes onto the Uber platform.

Like Harrods I have nothing to fear from Aldi


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> As long as one side of the service (customers) equates GOOD with CHEAPER or ridiculously convenient, someone is likely to get screwed, or at least feel screwed. Walmart is a perfect example. There is a lot of "good" provided by Walmart: Definitely the cheapest prices in town, one of the largest employers, and very convenient.
> I personally know some people whose lives were improved as Walmart employees. The low prices improved my lot in life when I was a single working Mom trying to finish school.
> I'm sure you are very familiar with all of the reports of the "bad" as well.


You're right, of course. Walmart does provide many jobs. Plus they built a 400 trillion (I think I'm close), much-needed art museum in SexWithSis, Arkansas.  The difference between Walmart and Uber is, Walmart does have employees that they have to pay minimum wage to. They even pay quite a bit above minimum wage, I understand. The employees are also covered by labor laws. I don't believe their benefits are exceptional, but there is something there too. Uber is a greedy, cowardly, abusive, exploitative, lying, pitiful example of a company. I think I got most of the adjectives in there. The worst I've personally known of 54 years here.

They will get down to the absolute lowest point of where they can keep enough homeless guys in 1974 Ford Pinto's on the road to haul these people around for $0.50/mile, and that'll be what they payout. Of course, they'll be taking 50% too, so it'll be okay for Uber.

Also, I've never fantasized about whooping Sam Walton's ass.  I admired that guy.

When a company is making that much money, it really can be good for the company, the customer, *AND* the employees/partners. That just never seems to be a very popular idea among the assholes running most of these corporations.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You're right, of course. Walmart does provide many jobs. Plus they built a 400 trillion (I think I'm close), much-needed art museum in SexWithSis, Arkansas. The difference between Walmart and Uber is, Walmart does have employees that they have to pay minimum wage to. They even pay quite a bit above minimum wage I understand. The employees are also covered by labor laws. I don't believe their benefits are exception, but there is something there too. Uber is a greedy, cowardly, abusive, exploitative, lying, pitiful example of a company. I think I got most of the adjectives in there. The worst I've personally known of 54 years here.
> 
> They will get down to the absolute lowest point of where they can keep enough homeless guys in 1974 Ford Pinto's on the road to haul these people around for $0.50/mile, and that'll be what they payout. Of course, they'll be taking 50% too, so it'll be okay for Uber.
> 
> ...


A 1974 Pinto Blowabout!!! Lmao!

All excellent points!


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> In the US Uber almost seems like a Ponzi scheme.
> 
> The difference is Uber are not asking for money directly but instead encouraging people to borrow money to buy cars they wouldn't normally.
> 
> ...


NAILED IT!

The fools have no idea they trading value/asset (car) for cash, at a negative rate!


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Lol
> 
> Silly little boy
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, I am also retired but do not feel the need to talk down to people. I am always suspicious when people with a conflict of interest feel the need to look down their nose at their competition. Feeling superior doesn't mean you are superior.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

jimsbox said:


> Welcome to the club, I am also retired but do not feel the need to talk down to people. I am always suspicious when people with a conflict of interest feel the need to look down their nose at their competition. Feeling superior doesn't mean you are superior.


So you think making decisions based on what you find online is a good idea?

But feel free to ignore my posts.

I am more than happy to ignore yours.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Great idea, consider yourself ignored, perfect answer.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> The post is only a few minutes old.
> 
> But why would I care if anybody likes my comment?
> 
> ...


Whenever I post something, I sit around all day and count the number of likes. I toggle between this site, several blogs I comment on and of course facebook. I count all the likes and comments. I only take breaks to pee, watch porn and masturbate. I plan to kill myself within a month, probably on Christmas.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Being an old, retired man who "tops up" his pension with Uber really seems like the best way of life represented on this forum.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Being an old, retired man who "tops up" his pension with Uber really seems like the best way of life represented on this forum.


Retired?

Yes.

Old?

No.

Unless you think retiring at 41 makes you old.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

jimsbox said:


> Great idea, consider yourself ignored, perfect answer.


Did anybody else hear that?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Being an old, retired man who "tops up" his pension with Uber really seems like the best way of life represented on this forum.


When I was 25 I was pretty hopeful that I'd retire full time work by 55. Doing guest appearances in Cabs when necessary, making good money in the secondary cab groups that developed here in Sydney as a response to poor service given by primary networks.

How wrong was I ! 3 kids under 7 at 51 so still a long way to go. Now in Chauffeured cars UBER could have been a steady dependable income. But from a drivers point of view every opportunity UBER builds it then Cannibalises by the focus on short term scaling instead of long term sustainable growth for all stakeholders.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Exactly.

Uber seems intent on unsustainable growth.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Whenever I post something, I sit around all day and count the number of likes. I toggle between this site, several blogs I comment on and of course facebook. I count all the likes and comments. I only take breaks to pee, watch porn and masturbate. I plan to kill myself within a month, probably on Christmas.


If you need a ride to buy your ammo, give me a call. Through the Uber app of course


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Retired?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


I smell BS. Be gone.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I smell BS. Be gone.


No BS here.

20 yr NHS Pension aswell.

I suppose I don't own a Jaguar XJL because you don't believe it.

Lol.

Grow up.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

There, there.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> But from a Co point of view they make 20% of whatever level of fare it is, X or Lux, XL or Black.
> 
> So from a business point of view it makes sense to seek as many avenues to your 20% as possible.


Uber XL takes $1 off the top, then 28 percent.

Invest? Takes money to make money. Also, there's significant risk in investing.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Where? Where?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber XL takes $1 off the top, then 28 percent.
> 
> Invest? Takes money to make money. Also, there's significant risk in investing.


Remember Uber simply copied an idea from Addison Lee, an App to call a car, jazzed it up a bit and now we have Uber.

Uber has no assets.

Apart from the App and their IT.

The biggest Asset from a financial standpoint are the cars owned by the drivers.

I advise anybody to find new revenue streams and make Uber work for you.

They sold it as a way for High End drivers, Black and Lux, to fill in their downtime with Uber requests.

Multiple Income streams.

The only way forward.

Working solely for Uber is not sustainable.

But it does help with cashflow as they pay regularly.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber XL takes $1 off the top, then 28 percent.
> 
> Invest? Takes money to make money. Also, there's significant risk in investing.


Don't give the guy attention, that's what he's here for. Obviously, too much time on his hands. Don't feed him and he'll go away.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Don't give the guy attention, that's what he's here for. Obviously, too much time on his hands. Don't feed him and he'll go away.


Not sure why you hate him so much. He makes good points, one being that working for Uber alone isn't sustainable and probably never will be. Drivers need to think of it as only supplemental income, and start finding the real meat of their business elsewhere.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Not sure why you hate him so much. He makes good points, one being that working for Uber alone isn't sustainable and probably never will be. Drivers need to think of it as only supplemental income, and start finding the real meat of their business elsewhere.


Some people can't take it when others voice differing opinions and refuse to be shouted down.

And until this forum is renamed The DriverJ forum I shall continue to post.

Even if just to wind him up.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Don't give the guy attention, that's what he's here for. Obviously, too much time on his hands. Don't feed him and he'll go away.


Feed him?

If you insist.

Would love a Steak.

Well Done of course.

Don't like them too bloody.

Maybe with a small side salad and some Fries.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Not sure why you hate him so much. He makes good points, one being that working for Uber alone isn't sustainable and probably never will be. Drivers need to think of it as only supplemental income, and start finding the real meat of their business elsewhere.


Even if that's the case, it's not right for Uber to get rich as a company on the backs of drivers who have no say in the unsustainably low rates Uber sets, nor is it ethically (or legally?) right for Uber to exploit people who may not realize how little they're making.

I also believe that regulation is needed. I got picked up by a guy last weekend who told me he was working 17-hour days! He's a danger to everyone on the road!

I'm hoping these are just growing pains, and not actually how Uber proceeds in the future.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber can only exploit those that allow them to.

That driver is trapped to an extent.

If he is UberX he has few options, Lyft/Sidecar.

Uber are dropping the rates to see how low they can go without losing drivers.

There are also some drivers doing huge hours because they are greedy and could do 10hrs and make a good living.

Hopefully that driver is looking to upskill and invest in himself or his business.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Upskill and invest? Is that Dave Ramsey or something?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Bernie Madoff


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lidman said:


> One things I discourage is getting one of those subprime auto loans.
> Those interest rates almost make loans shark rates look respectable.


Really, please show me the numbers.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> If he is UberX he has few options, Lyft/Sidecar.


That's why I don'the like him. He doesn't know what he'says talking about. Plus he'said a condescending asshole, but that's just my opinion. Not many people like me, so my opinion rarely matters. It shouldn't here either. Just ignore me.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lyft denied me, and I really, really tried. I even wrote them a letter and physically mailed it to them. 

Sidecar requires facebook, and I absolutely refuse to go back on fb. Plus, I heard they get no business here.

I am invested in real estate. That's making me avout as rich as this Uber thing. Gotta fix everything, pay a shit ton of taxes, and then I'm lucky to get a little money after all that. (Multiple streams of income, still not yet rich. Huge liabilities, though.)

I think that attending UF counts as upskilling.

So according to your logic, I'm doing everything right.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm also on coride. Never got a bite there.

Tried to sign up with the local taxi company to do non-emergency medical transports, but they want someone full time, which I can't do with a small child and my school.

I'm not complaining. I have it better than most. I'm just illustrating that you can do all those things and still not be completely financially secure.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Lyft denied me, and I really, really tried. I even wrote them a letter and physically mailed it to them.
> 
> Sidecar requires facebook, and I absolutely refuse to go back on fb. Plus, I heard they get no business here.
> 
> ...


I guess that's one good thing, Uber will accept anyone, even convicted felons.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I guess that's one good thing, Uber will accept anyone, even convicted felons.


I had an accident almost exactly 7 years ago. Misdemeanor--adjudication withheld. Lyft denied me, which I think is riduculous.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I had an accident almost exactly 7 years ago. Misdemeanor--adjudication withheld. Lyft denied me, which I think is riduculous.


Stick around, the way the fares are going you'll be able to work for any of them as long as you're not on the FBI's Top Ten Most Wanted. Maybe even then if you can steal a scooter or wagon or something.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Some people can't take it when others voice differing opinions and refuse to be shouted down.
> 
> And until this forum is renamed The DriverJ forum I shall continue to post.
> 
> Even if just to wind him up.


It's your thick Cockney accent I can't cope with!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Sidecar requires facebook, and I absolutely refuse to go back on fb. Plus, I heard they get no business here.


Good move. Any company that requires facebook has serious problems.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm hoping these are just growing pains, and not actually how Uber proceeds in the future.


From what I've seen and experienced firsthand, I'd say they would take more if they can get it, and I believe they'll try.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Why would you expect Rideshare to pay good money?
> 
> From what I have read Uber started everywhere as a High End service.
> 
> ...


Exactly..


----------

